# Hamilton Spring Auction & Show



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Hamilton Spring Auction 
Mark this Saturday auction and show on your calendar. More info. http://hdas.ca/?page_id=53

Spring Auction
Hamilton and District Aquarium Society

SPRING AUCTION

Date: Saturday, March 23, 2013

Royal Canadian Legion Branch 551

79 Hamilton St N

Waterdown, Ontario

AUCTION CHAIRPERSON: CARLA MacDONALD

[email protected] (Tel: 905-515-3771)

Pre-register as a seller by contacting Albert [email protected]

Doors open at 8:00 AM, and the auction starts promptly at 10:00 AM.
Sellers, please pick up your seller sheet by 9:30 AM and have your entries submitted and tabled by 9:45 AM.

AUCTION RULES

You need not be a member of the H&DAS to buy or sell items at this auction. 
Items to be auctioned may be fish, or any new and used fish related items. Used items may include tanks up to 40 gallons 
Items must be listed with the auction committee by 9:45 am. 
Seller's numbers may be obtained in advance from Albert van Montfort ([email protected]) 
Individuals with pre-registered numbers must be at the auction 30 minutes before the beginning of the auction, otherwise their numbers will be reassigned. 
Sellers must be present to register items. 
H&DAS will retain 30% of the selling price. Note: Payment to the owners will be made by mail or as soon as possible after the auction. Payments will be made during auction day to the registered seller ONLY, otherwise it will be mailed. 
All fish must be in leak proof containers which will be sold with the fish. Please bag your fish properly and bring a few spare bags: a charge of $1.00 will be levied for each "leaker" we have to re-bag. Zip-lock bags and twist ties are not allowed. The auction chairman may reject any items not meeting these standards. 
H&DAS reserves the right to refuse unacceptable items for sale. 
All items must be labelled with the fish, quantity in bag, sex if possible, condition of goods (especially for equipment) and minimum bid amounts where applicable. 
H&DAS reserves the right to limit the number of items per seller 
At the time of registration, sellers' numbers will be assigned. 
An auction form is included when registering at the table, or in advance. This may be filled out in advance to save time at the auction. PLEASE PRINT YOUR COMPLETE NAME, MAILING ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER ON THE FORM AS THIS IS OUR ONLY RECORD OF WHERE TO SEND PAYMENT. 
The auction will be run with a 20 table system therefore a lot consists of no more than 20 items. Here is how it works: Sellers' number their items using the letters of the alphabet from A through V (excludes I & O). Label each item with your lot number and item letter starting with table "A", (eg. Seller #4 and the 2nd item in the lot will be labelled, "4B"). Each item will be placed on the table having the same letter of the alphabet. The auctioneer will sell all items of table "A", then continue to table "B:, and so on until all items are sold. Only when a seller has more than 20 items will another sellers' number be required. 
Once entered, auction item MAY NOT BE WITHDRAWN. 
Minimum bids will be allowed but may not be changed without the consent of the auctioneer. 
H&DAS reserves the right to group similar items and sell them at any point in the auction. (eg, grouping 5 bags of ½ lb. of salt). 
All buyers must register and receive a buyers' number. H&DAS reserves the right to request identification for buyer's numbers. 
Payments by buyers must be made in cash immediately following the item. 
H&DAS personnel are required to completely enter all table chits at their discretion before


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just read the good news that this will also be a Show!


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going for sure, Ive had to deal with withdrawls the last few months


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Please note that the Hamilton auction date has been changed to Saturday March 23rd so it will not conflict with Easter.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bwhiskered said:


> hamilton spring auction
> mark this saturday auction and show on your calendar. More info. http://hdas.ca/?page_id=53
> 
> spring auction
> ...


*Thanks for changing the Auction date to Sat March 23rd. Now I can make it!!! Yaaaaaaaaah!*!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

wait...so is it march 30th or 23rd??


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

manhtu said:


> wait...so is it march 30th or 23rd??


As per the original poster and the link above, the auction date is now March 23rd.
http://hdas.ca/?page_id=53
--
Paul


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

me and jay will be there as usual...soooo much fun that last two times


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Any details on show.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

bob123 said:


> Any details on show.


I thought that they would have been posted by now. We have an executive meeting Thursday and they will be up for sure after that.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I'll be there with a wad in my pocket.

I don't mix well with the HDAS crowd, forum was so dead and the people have their noses up in the air. There's a few people I will be there to bid up on anything they want...

I tried to get back onto the site a while back and my IP was blacklisted for some reason. They put some anti spam thing in place as the forum was abused daily by spammers and re-activating your account required far too much effort.

I've only been on the GTA site for a few days and I feel 10x more welcome here than I ever did there...and their monthly meetings are about 2km from my front door.

Seems to be a nice mix on this site of different types of people on this website 

I pledge every cash sale my business does in the month of March to be in my pocket at the auction 

Haha, sometimes in life you "Eff" (not sure if swearing is allowed on this site) with the wrong people and you end up getting burned. I'm the wrong people...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> Oh I'll be there with a wad in my pocket.
> 
> I don't mix well with the HDAS crowd, forum was so dead and the people have their noses up in the air. There's a few people I will be there to bid up on anything they want...
> 
> ...


LoL

.............


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> Oh I'll be there with a wad in my pocket.
> 
> I don't mix well with the HDAS crowd, forum was so dead and the people have their noses up in the air. There's a few people I will be there to bid up on anything they want...
> 
> ...


Lol...

Really!?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

BJJBlackbelt said:


> Oh I'll be there with a wad in my pocket.
> 
> I don't mix well with the HDAS crowd, forum was so dead and the people have their noses up in the air. There's a few people I will be there to bid up on anything they want...
> 
> ...


With your attitude you won't mix well for long here either.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I guess everyone is gearing up for the show/auction? I know I am 

Scot you gotta show again! 

For everyone else, its fun and you can win back money to spend on more fish/plants/equipment at the next auction 

Take a look in your tanks and find the best looking fish/shrimp/cray whatever and start grooming it for the show....come on people lets support
our fishclubs efforts.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bwhiskered said:


> With your attitude you won't mix well for long here either.


I agree 100%


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Bwhiskered said:


> With your attitude you won't mix well for long here either.


100 % agree as well.

Be kind and you will be rewarded.

Adjust your attitude to the positive and you will make friends.

It's never too late.

We are all here to help. You just have to ask, nicely.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.hdas.ca The HDAS website is down. Anyone know when It'll be up?

The Hamilton Auction is March 23rd, 2013 at The Legion 79 Hamilton St. N, in Waterdown, Ontario

Check out the post List of GTA Aquarium Auctions


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm after the President to find out the problem. I discovered it last night and it is still not back up.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Just ten more days till the Auction.

Were you able to get hold of Obama?

Lee


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Lee_D said:


> Just ten more days till the Auction.
> 
> Were you able to get hold of Obama?
> 
> Lee


10 days... can't wait.

*whats everyone bringing?*


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Not sure on the auction part yet as I will be showing lots of fish so they get packed first. But I will be showing in the Guppy Male, Female, Swordtail, Killifish, Rainbows, Dwarf Cichlid, Family Livebearer and Family Egglayer classes. So I have lots of fish to get ready for the show.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking forward to this since Nov. 2012 since end of last auction in Peel


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Where do I look to find out what the classes are ? I've been on the site, all I can find are the show entry forms and tags.. but no list of classes or what is eligible for a class ?
Help please !


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Found this after a bit of hunting on the front page of HDAS.ca but you do need to scroll down a bit. It seems this has been ommited from the actual event page.

There are 31 Classes
1. Anabantids (other than Betta splendens)
2. Betta splendens Half Moon male
3. Betta splendens, All other forms, male
4. Betta splendens female
5. Guppy male
6. Guppy female
7. killifish
8. Corydoras, Brochis, Aspidoras, Scleromastyx
9. Suckermouth Catfish
10. A.O.V. Catfish
11. Characins
12. Minnows and Rainbowfish
13. Barbs
14. Sharks and Loaches
15. Swordtails
16. Platies and Variatus
17. A.O.V. Livebearer
18. Goldfish and Koe
19. Any Other Variety
20. Angels and Discus
21. Dwarf Cichlids (not rift lake)
22. Rift Lake Cichlids
23. A.O.V. Cichlids
24. Invertebrates/Aquatic Animals
25. Junior Class
26. Family Class Egglayer
27. Family Class Livebearer
28. Plants
29. Novelty
30. Arts and Crafts
31. Photography Prints

Major Awards

Best in Show
Best Livebearer
Best Egglayer
Best Aggregate
People’s Choice


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks.. so they are almost all for fishes.. only the one for inverts ? That's a shame. But maybe I'll take my odd looking Bamboo shrimp. It's got the darndest markings on the shell, spots, more or less. Only one I've ever seen like it.

I have at least two species of kuhli type loach that I suspect are not very common, but so far have not been able to ID either one of them. Do they have to be correctly IDd to be shown ? 

And since I have never even been to a show like this, how are fish shown ? What is 'aggregate ' ? 

Do you bring a tank and if so, what's the size limit and can there be anything else in the tank.. such as wood for a shrimp to hold onto, or for a loach to hide under ? Places to plug in a pump or filter ? Oi, the stuff I don't know !!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tanks are to be your own, size to fit the size of fish or plant or invert to be shown. Tanks are to be bare except where a plant is attached to wood or stone. Heaters, filters not usually allowed but air stones are permitted. All tanks must have a lid that can be removed by the judges for the purpose of judging. I hope this helps. I am also showing see you there. Yes the correct ID of spieces are needed but there are people to help with ID. Aggregate is the total number of points to the individual show person.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

So how do people keep their water safe for their fish? Do they bring along extra water and how can you keep it heated if you're showing warm water fish?

Sounds extremely risky!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will be of course showing Bettas 7 of them  4 x swords, and 1 cherry barb. I use small reptile containers with the attached lids/w handles on them you get them in Petsmart,PJ,BAs for around $5.99 each.

I use my Beanie Boxes for the Bettas (had these for years) and have also used my Marina breeder box too, as long as the one side is flat and clear for the judge to see properly, you can usually use any type of container....bring something to put across the top so the fish don't jump out...plastic craft mesh is a good one, cut it to size.

If you don't know the actual name, there are people at the show that are experts and will guide you on that.

I usually just bring my bucket for water, some conditioner, net, paper towels for mop ups etc. Don't feed fish the day before so they don't poop a lot as the tank/container needs to be kept clean for the judges.

Be early...it does take a while to set things up, so the earlier you get there, the more time you can have to make sure your fish is being shown to its best. Most fish will be stressed, no doubt about that, but usually they can handle it...try to keep them calm as possible, maybe in the dark till you get them there.  I usually have a dark bag around my Bettas so they are tricked into thinking its still sleep time.  they wake up fast enough when they see the competition 

The facility is pretty warm, so even warm water fish like Angels/Cichlids etc can handle a little drop in temp for a few hours.

See you all there


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I show many different fish mostly warm water, from the time I start collecting them from my tanks until I put them back in the tanks that night is usually 12 hours and I have only had one fatality. It takes me a while to get all fish caught bagged and loaded in the car as I take about 30 fish to the shows. If your fish is healthy there will not be a problem. Hoping to see some of you at the shows this year.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks bob123


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking forward to the show. See you there.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm debating wearing a name tag with my username...anyone else think it's a good idea?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

manhtu said:


> I'm debating wearing a name tag with my username...anyone else think it's a good idea?


I know a few people going to the show and I'll ask them to point out other GTA members for me to meet.

See you there


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

manhtu said:


> I'm debating wearing a name tag with my username...anyone else think it's a good idea?


It is a good idea so others will know who you are. People who wish to meet you will, others will stay quiet.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be showing but due to time constraints my normal number of 40 entries will be smaller. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well Ive spent most of my day since 6am today bagging, cleaning, catching and prepping all of the fish/plants/snails etc. Im still at it, but will hopefully have everyone ready by 4pm....whew!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Funny but Ive never seen dogs there? Chilly dogs, are they wearing fur coats?  Yes I do believe they have Chilly there and hotdogs if that's what you mean


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

TBemba said:


> Will there be the famous Chilli dogs ?


This is the only reason I go.

I don't even own a fish tank.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

See you all there. I'll wear my *HOL* hat.

Bringing lots of plants, esp. the Hygroriza aristata floater.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm here now. Hardware is going cheap and livebearers as well. Cheap guppies, not a lot of shrimp but plants are reasonable.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Lots of people here today.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Tis was a good auction, had its hiccups, and a few dramas, but it was fun to be there can't wait for the next one


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Another great auction. 

It did feel like there wasn't as much stuff for sale this time around. The whole thing was over by 4:20pm.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Not too bad. I left at 1:30. Bought a couple things. Nothing too exotic aside from the dwarf pikes.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jelly said:


> Another great auction.
> 
> It did feel like there wasn't as much stuff for sale this time around. The whole thing was over by 4:20pm.


The auctioneers were fantastic and it made it seem like this, but I think they had more items this year. Wait for the stats from Charlie.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*first timer*

when and where is the next one? i think i did pretty good lol. wasnt sure what to expect there since it was my first time to come out...

and the chilli dogs... to die for! spent more money on them than the actual auction


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Auction and show were great, missed out on the black corys but got some black Angels. Next auction and show is in Brantford April 6th check Brantaquariumsociety site for details and map.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Brant and Durham are 2 weeks from now I'm really excited for Durham , my haul from this auction were 3 trios of purple Moscow guppies, 2 pairs of pink platinum guppies, platinum plakat betta (M), few plants mainly mosses, a power head, and few other misc items, I kept under my limit


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> The auctioneers were fantastic and it made it seem like this, but I think they had more items this year. Wait for the stats from Charlie.


I'm still mad at you Scotmando!

You took my CPOs! I bailed at $19.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah Scot had me beat at $20 
I brought home a pair of Montezuma Swords, 4 Rosy Barbs, load of plants for my 120 gallon, 4 Prizes in my Bettas, and forgot my Longfin Cherry Barb  Left him sitting in his container on the table after I loaded the Bettas for going home....duh!

Good job my friend Catherine figured out who he belonged to, she called me today and I will have him home soon....his buddies are missing him...especially the girls....he was making googoo eyes at the girl that won the People's Choice award next to him.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I still can't believe a single crypt plant went for $25...

The thing was red, not gold!

Lee


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

I think people get caught up in the moment especially when the auctioneers are bouncing back and forth between two or three bidders. 

You have to have a set price in your head and know when to walk away.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I'm still mad at you Scotmando!
> 
> You took my CPOs! I bailed at $19.


Why Mad? You can visit my CPO's anytime, in their new home in my tank room.

CPO's seem to be a hit at the auctions. Seller should put a few more pairs in the next auction.

I also got 5 baby Nezzie swords, 3 Pygmy gouramis, a pair of beautiful albino red swords, a gecko crypt, nice @$4, & a few books/mags.

The floating bamboo like grass, Hygroriza aristata, that I brought was quite popular. It is still hard to find & a beautiful floater. I will have it available for the next auction in Brantford. Check out the links below for the next 2 GTA auctions.

[*]Saturday April 6, 2013 BAS- Brant Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction & Show*

[*]Sunday April 7, 2013 DRAS- Durham Region Aquarium Society - *Spring Auction*


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Jelly said:


> I'm still mad at you Scotmando!
> 
> You took my CPOs! I bailed at $19.


Why would you be mad? Just head over to Menagerie, they have them for $10 and they are much bigger and colorful than the ones from the auction.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish I could get out to Menagerie!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Buses and Subways run right by it...you just have to figure out which one you need.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

I picked up a bag of red head geophagus but one of them is actually a surinamensis or altifrons, can't tell yet. Does any one know who. The seller was?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

killieman said:


> I picked up a bag of red head geophagus but one of them is actually a surinamensis or altifrons, can't tell yet. Does any one know who. The seller was?


Might have been Tiberio a.k.a.  Tf_fish


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah I ended up with a baby fish (looks to be marigold sword) and now the Rosy Barbs I got are spawning in my 120 gallon tank.... and my Monti swords are all now soooo happy they are
swimming everywhere, no one is hiding anymore, guess they just needed friends.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Auction/Show*

Was at the recent Durham Aquariama and was disappointed to find there was not a fish show, but plenty of good deals to be had for the avid bidder. Why is it that we don't have one of these in Toronto/GTA???? That would be amazing to not have to drive an hour outside of the city core to enjoy or even enter in a show as well as get some amazing deals/specimens.

AND whatever happened to all the talk that was circling around an Invert/Shrimp show/contest??? I thought that it was a great idea and was waiting for it to snowball, the time is ripe with new hobbyists getting more and more into selective variation shrimp breeding. And I for one would love to see all of the high end or unique variations in our local tanks.
the recently posted video from this years international makes me want to go out and buy more tanks ....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well there was enough people wanting to show and offer to help as well....
unless something happens soon, I will put it down to smoke and mirrors


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*GTA show*



bettaforu said:


> Well there was enough people wanting to show and offer to help as well....
> unless something happens soon, I will put it down to smoke and mirrors


Well lets make it happen, I remember you we're interested as well. I am going to pursue this starting right now, it's ridiculous that the GTA doesn't have anything.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is the Toronto Willowdale Aquarium Society. If there aren't enough members to put on a show or auction, perhaps some of you should join and strengthen the club. Talk is cheap, but, surely Toronto has enough hobbyists that a club should be more than viable.
DRAS dropped the show last year due to waning interest. Each year, the number of show participants declined to the point that it was a money drain, and getting to be a joke. The new format was tried to offer something a little different and allow the club to maintain the buck a bag, and still make some money. There is a significant cost to staging an auction, with or without a show, starting with hall rental. The annual auction is a main fund raiser for most clubs.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

PRAC is going to start having a bowl show at every meeting starting in September. You are very welcome to come to our meetings or even join the Club. We have been talking about doing a show with our auction as well but we have a space limitation right now with out current location for the auction so it may have to wait until 2014 unfortunately. But maybe we could do an invert show at our auction in November. If the shrimp/invert people are interested please contact me as I will bring it up at our executive meeting. I think it could fit in our venue and would be an interesting show to do.


----------

